# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Bruce Lee vs Tito Ortiz

## Nikolaus777

Im trying to settle an argument with some friends that has gone on for years.
Who would win Bruce Lee VS Tito Ortiz?? (or any other MMA fight at 205 or under)??? Both guys in their "prime"  :Hmmmm:

----------


## wolfyEVH

i'll say bruce

----------


## mikeCbrooke

No way, Tito would beat all 120 lbs of Bruce

IMO.........Bruce Lee was an actor, sure he had the moves, but could he really punch out a guy like Tito, or Vitor?

I dont think so!

----------


## WildCh1ld

I have to say Tito will beat the sh*t out of my man bruce........


 :0rip:

----------


## 100m champ

Bruce cant fight.. Tito would crush bruce kick him and strangle his as*  :LOL:

----------


## juicy_brucy

bruce was a legend. He could throw a guy 8 feet away with his one inch punch...
But tito is ****ing tough. Bruce lee was so powerful and lightning fast. Tito is too...
i'm gonna go with Bruce.

----------


## Joey2ness

> bruce was a legend. He could throw a guy 8 feet away with his one inch punch...
> But tito is ****ing tough. Bruce lee was so powerful and lightning fast. Tito is too...
> i'm gonna go with Bruce.


I dont think it was real that bruce lee could punch someone 8 feet away
I saw on mythbuster that a full on 12 gauge shot gun blast to the chest of a 200lb pig couldn't even knock it 1 feet away...myth busted and this wasn't a movie

Bruce lee was lightning fast but if Tito punched him once he would be knock out cold. and not to mention bruce lee would fly 16 feet away ''Joking''

Fact: Bruce lee had only one testicle
I read that off from Time Magazine and i found over 100 different asian legitimate news sites that backs this fact up
http://www.time.com/time/time100/her...ile/lee02.html

----------


## cdogge

umm wow...bruce lee?....are you talking about bruce lee the legend? this shouldn't even be a question...the guy was the baddest dude ever...period...

----------


## juicy_brucy

bruce Lee

----------


## Jantzen4k

any decent guy fighting in PRIDE would woop bruce lee

----------


## Mighty Joe

I actually know guys in California that sparred with Bruce on a regular basis. He had lots of difficulty with them all. Bruce was only 125-135lbs soak'n'wet. Bruce was an extremely talented Martial Artist and great with camera angles and such. Frankly, if it wasn't for Bruce taking the Arts to a histerically elevated level back in the 70's, some of us might not have ever gotten into MA's in the first place. His place is secure, but he was "not" a NHB type of fighter that much I do know!

MJ

----------


## Paullusion

Dude, that stament is redicuous. If you knew anything about physics you'd know that for a gun to knock someone down, the shooter himself would be knocked down! Also the bullet, or buckshots energy is dispersed as it penetrated the flesh reducing the impact. You can't compare punches to gunshots in that context.

A fist is a much harder hit and yes it's possible to knock someone 8 feet. Go watch a video of it.




> I dont think it was real that bruce lee could punch someone 8 feet away
> I saw on mythbuster that a full on 12 gauge shot gun blast to the chest of a 200lb pig couldn't even knock it 1 feet away...myth busted and this wasn't a movie
> 
> Bruce lee was lightning fast but if Tito punched him once he would be knock out cold. and not to mention bruce lee would fly 16 feet away ''Joking''
> 
> Fact: Bruce lee had only one testicle
> I read that off from Time Magazine and i found over 100 different asian legitimate news sites that backs this fact up
> http://www.time.com/time/time100/her...ile/lee02.html

----------


## nsa

Bruce Lee would kill tito or any other MMA fighter. He was too fast for real-time vids. You can't see the punch in real-time, it has to be slowed down to see it coming. If you can't see a punch, how can you defend against it. He couldn't fight??? Are you kidding me? You have no idea how many street fights he had to fight just because he was bruce lee. People would start fights with him on the street and even break into his home to fight him in hopes of being the man that defeated bruce lee. MMa fiighters today don't have to deal with a tenth of the sh!t bruce went through. Bruce was a legend for a reason. Don't disrespect him with questions like this...

----------


## Mighty Joe

The Beauty is: We can only speculate. We all lost Bruce way too soon. Funny though, he would be about 64 or 65 years old if he was still alive today! And I'll bet he would be a huge fan of MMA fights!

MJ

----------


## Nikolaus777

Most people that talk about brue lee use words like "legend" , "disrespect", and "lighting fast"---which arent very concrete

Im just looking for some kinda real/unbiased argument other than the rather popular- "emotional" conection to the question

----------


## 100m champ

Bruce lee is a joke.. And TITO ORTIZ HAS A GLASS JAW SO ITS GONNA BE A CLOSE FIGHT

----------


## TestTubeBaby

if u think bruce lee is a joke, ur a joke.

----------


## nsa

According to Bruce Lee he was in over 300 street fights. I can assure you he knew how to fight against people trying to take him down.

It's not biased to point out that he was faster than a camera could catch on normal film. You could see the punch when it was over, but not when it was in motion.

----------


## Paullusion

this is true. anyone that's doubts bruce lee bases their assumption on what they see in the movies. bruce lee's movie fighting was just that, movie fighting. he fought street fights in which he could have been killed had he not won. he was and still is the shit.

----------


## Joey2ness

> Dude, that stament is redicuous. If you knew anything about physics you'd know that for a gun to knock someone down, the shooter himself would be knocked down! Also the bullet, or buckshots energy is dispersed as it penetrated the flesh reducing the impact. You can't compare punches to gunshots in that context.
> 
> A fist is a much harder hit and yes it's possible to knock someone 8 feet. Go watch a video of it.


since when was a fist much harder hit then getting pump full of buckshot from up close,dont tell me movies.
Go re-read what you just typed!

Are you the type of person that believes most the things you see in movies'

I just watched the video of it and im up in arms with my mouth wide open with amazement in my eyes and it must be real, Joking!

----------


## juicy_brucy

Bruce lee is the original master of Jeet Kun Do. A very effective martial arts style that Lee adapted from over 14 different martial arts styles. He shortened the moves, made them less for show and improved them by over 100% This angered many people... 
He is now a legend. People think Bruce lee was a fraud or nothing but an actor? 
If you have any doubts, read 
_"the Tao of Jeet Kune Do" by Bruce Lee._ 
Most of his secrets lie there.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> Bruce Lee would kill tito or any other MMA fighter. He was too fast for real-time vids. You can't see the punch in real-time, it has to be slowed down to see it coming. If you can't see a punch, how can you defend against it. He couldn't fight??? Are you kidding me? You have no idea how many street fights he had to fight just because he was bruce lee. People would start fights with him on the street and even break into his home to fight him in hopes of being the man that defeated bruce lee. MMa fiighters today don't have to deal with a tenth of the sh!t bruce went through. Bruce was a legend for a reason. Don't disrespect him with questions like this...


It is true that Bruce had to slow down because the camera couldn't pick up his moves clearly. It is documented.

----------


## juicy_brucy

R.I.P. Bruce Lee
RESPECT.

----------


## Paullusion

Have you even taken highschool physics let alone have a degree in applied sciences? ...that's what i though




> since when was a fist much harder hit then getting pump full of buckshot from up close,dont tell me movies.
> Go re-read what you just typed!
> 
> Are you the type of person that believes most the things you see in movies'
> 
> I just watched the video of it and im up in arms with my mouth wide open with amazement in my eyes and it must be real, Joking!

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

I can't belive the ignorance here. Tito would win. Bruce is fast YES....but way to small. In strenght as well as height. It's hard fighting a taller guy. Bruce was onlt 5'7" at the tallest and never wieghed more than 147 at the heaviest, if that. Most of the time he was lighter.
As far as the one inch punch stuff, here's what i have to say. If you are positioned perfectly and concetrate, you may be able to generate enough force to knock a person down with 1 inch of distance.......HOWEVER....nobody in a fight just stands there waiting for you to perfect your position, your foot placement, your breathing, you focus, and or your generation of chi(if it even exists), becuse they are a MOVING target. This same rule applies to those who can break 5 thick blocks of ice with a karate chop. It may work when you focus for 10 seconds and the angle is perfect and breathing and body positioning is all in order, and when you've practiced it dozens of times, but how many of those variables do you have with a real fight? 0. You can't position and breath perfect and set up u perfect shot in a real fight that will generate enough force to break 10 bricks or blocks of ice. In a real fight, its movement, and how well you can move and set up shots. Case in point: How many heavy weight boxing champs do you know that broke bricks regularly? I can't think of any.

Bruce was awesome. But he would not be able to stand up to most fighters today. He may hold his own on the stand-up. Maybe even manage to knock a guy down(where talkin guys like Jens Pulver or B.J. Pen, small guys) but he wouldn't be able to do much on the ground becuase of his size. Not that bruce couldn't grapple. Bruce made many contributions to modern day shootwrestling and had some wicked submissions of his own. But his lack of strength would hold him back, plus his form of grappling and ground work was proably not quite as advanced as most MMA fighters today.

Would Bruce beat tito? No.

Now the real question would be: If bruce could travel forward in time as a young man, and train with top MMA fighters of today, do some roids to beef him up, how much damage would he do? Hmm. That would be interesting.

----------


## Paullusion

you're not thinking about it in the right way. the one inch punch is powerful. now imagine his power in a full on punch.




> I can't belive the ignorance here. Tito would win. Bruce is fast YES....but way to small. In strenght as well as height. It's hard fighting a taller guy. Bruce was onlt 5'7" at the tallest and never wieghed more than 147 at the heaviest, if that. Most of the time he was lighter.
> As far as the one inch punch stuff, here's what i have to say. If you are positioned perfectly and concetrate, you may be able to generate enough force to knock a person down with 1 inch of distance.......HOWEVER....nobody in a fight just stands there waiting for you to perfect your position, your foot placement, your breathing, you focus, and or your generation of chi(if it even exists), becuse they are a MOVING target. This same rule applies to those who can break 5 thick blocks of ice with a karate chop. It may work when you focus for 10 seconds and the angle is perfect and breathing and body positioning is all in order, and when you've practiced it dozens of times, but how many of those variables do you have with a real fight? 0. You can't position and breath perfect and set up u perfect shot in a real fight that will generate enough force to break 10 bricks or blocks of ice. In a real fight, its movement, and how well you can move and set up shots. Case in point: How many heavy weight boxing champs do you know that broke bricks regularly? I can't think of any.
> 
> Bruce was awesome. But he would not be able to stand up to most fighters today. He may hold his own on the stand-up. Maybe even manage to knock a guy down(where talkin guys like Jens Pulver or B.J. Pen, small guys) but he wouldn't be able to do much on the ground becuase of his size. Not that bruce couldn't grapple. Bruce made many contributions to modern day shootwrestling and had some wicked submissions of his own. But his lack of strength would hold him back, plus his form of grappling and ground work was proably not quite as advanced as most MMA fighters today.
> 
> Would Bruce beat tito? No.
> 
> Now the real question would be: If bruce could travel forward in time as a young man, and train with top MMA fighters of today, do some roids to beef him up, how much damage would he do? Hmm. That would be interesting.

----------


## nsa

> I can't belive the ignorance here. Tito would win. Bruce is fast YES....but way to small. In strenght as well as height. It's hard fighting a taller guy. Bruce was onlt 5'7" at the tallest and never wieghed more than 147 at the heaviest, if that. Most of the time he was lighter.
> As far as the one inch punch stuff, here's what i have to say. If you are positioned perfectly and concetrate, you may be able to generate enough force to knock a person down with 1 inch of distance.......HOWEVER....nobody in a fight just stands there waiting for you to perfect your position, your foot placement, your breathing, you focus, and or your generation of chi(if it even exists), becuse they are a MOVING target. This same rule applies to those who can break 5 thick blocks of ice with a karate chop. It may work when you focus for 10 seconds and the angle is perfect and breathing and body positioning is all in order, and when you've practiced it dozens of times, but how many of those variables do you have with a real fight? 0. You can't position and breath perfect and set up u perfect shot in a real fight that will generate enough force to break 10 bricks or blocks of ice. In a real fight, its movement, and how well you can move and set up shots. Case in point: How many heavy weight boxing champs do you know that broke bricks regularly? I can't think of any.
> 
> Bruce was awesome. But he would not be able to stand up to most fighters today. He may hold his own on the stand-up. Maybe even manage to knock a guy down(where talkin guys like Jens Pulver or B.J. Pen, small guys) but he wouldn't be able to do much on the ground becuase of his size. Not that bruce couldn't grapple. Bruce made many contributions to modern day shootwrestling and had some wicked submissions of his own. But his lack of strength would hold him back, plus his form of grappling and ground work was proably not quite as advanced as most MMA fighters today.
> 
> Would Bruce beat tito? No.
> 
> Now the real question would be: If bruce could travel forward in time as a young man, and train with top MMA fighters of today, do some roids to beef him up, how much damage would he do? Hmm. That would be interesting.




Are you serious? Bruce Lee would knock him out in literally under a minute with a high kick that he wouldn't even see. You won't see it in his movies, but Bruce Lee was a master at the sprawl and just image him sprawling and reigning knees to the poor guy that tried to shoot in on him. Do you honestly think that people that fought him on the street and in his home didn't try to take him down?  :1laugh:

----------


## Paullusion

nice! haha




> Are you serious? Bruce Lee would knock him out in literally under a minute with a high kick that he wouldn't even see. You won't see it in his movies, but Bruce Lee was a master at the sprawl and just image him sprawling and reigning knees to the poor guy that tried to shoot in on him. Do you honestly think that people that fought him on the street and in his home didn't try to take him down?

----------


## Mighty Joe

It does my heart good to know Bruce still has so many fans! His status as a legend in MA's is secure and well deserved. But remember MA's has and always will be evolving. A Bruce Lee from 1973 would not beat a T.O. of 2005.

----------


## big tu

You are all crazy,

Its like asking if father christmas would beat the easter bunny ha ha. lmfao...ha ha ha ha.

But I get the idea. Fighting is a unique set ot variables including LUCK. You can beat a guy one day but dont let it go to your head cos theres no law says he wont beat up on you the next time you meet. Any1 can be beat. Every1 can be knocked out. And if your unlucky enougth to get caught flush on the chin by any decent fighter who can punch.( for example tito or lee) Then no matter who you are Lennox lewis, tito, tyson ,lee, rickson Im hard gracy or the big guy in the gym you stand the chance of being Knocked out and kicked to death.

On the other hand if you were to trip and lose your footing for a minute and the punch missed you and you countered then things could go a different way.

Ive had many street fights. Won some lost some knocked people out almost killed people.

Had my nose broke face split. Beat guys who I was lucky to beat and lost to guys I should have wooped. How many times you come out uf the gym feeling shit good days and bad days. Rougth and smooth.

Obviously the two fighters in question were different in there styles and uniquely talented. And obviously technique strenght skill and abillity come into fighting but you can never say wholl beat who untill thewy get it on. Life has to many upsets in it for that.

And size doesnt really matter, Or else we wouldnt need to fight just see who was the biggest and leave it at that.

Shit man think Im crazy ive wrote a ****ing essay about nothing.... wonder who would win out of father christmas and the easter bunny

----------


## Joey2ness

> you're not thinking about it in the right way. the one inch punch is powerful. now imagine his power in a full on punch.


I get it Bruce lee was the God of War for most people and even if you shot lee in the head with a .357 magnum.The bullet will just ricochet off him and hit you own head.The Matrix would have been real to most people if they didn't reveal how they did the movie.

----------


## TestTubeBaby

bruce lee is revered for a reason. if u wanna talk power, we can. it doesnt matter how small this man was, his fighting was big enough. he practiced on a steel-reinforced headgear and caved it in after one session. he could explode a 100lb kicking bag with a step by sidekick, and send a 200 lb bag to the top of the ceiling. bruce lee could put his two fingers through an unopened STEEL(not aluminum)coke can. that is SICK! this man could put his fingers through your body like butter. 5'7" 140 lbs of bruce lee is too much for tito ortiz. like many have said, bruce was insanely quick. i think tito would barely have time to blink/breathe before bruce was in his face and knocking him out. that's no exaggeration if you knew how quick bruce was. he actually had to slow down for the camera in his movies, so you could catch his moves.

----------


## keylock

*any one who think bruce would win over tito or any other 170 and up pro mma fighter probably watches wwe and dosent no shit about mma and evolution of fighting! bruc was a actur and when he did fight he was fighting other 140 lbs krati men. and any one who has even seen a few mma fight knows a karati fighter has no chance aginst even a novice grappler. And yes tito has a week chin but would probly smiel after bruce hit him after that tito has mount and is bashing his littel face in.*

----------


## BUBBA74

bruce hands down

----------


## yannick32

That tread is so funny, i am still a huge fan of bruce lee man this guy was fast.

But he was an actor and not an MMA fighter. pertty sure that Tito would have put him against the fence and GNP him to death LOL

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

> I actually know guys in California that sparred with Bruce on a regular basis. He had lots of difficulty with them all. Bruce was only 125-135lbs soak'n'wet. Bruce was an extremely talented Martial Artist and great with camera angles and such. Frankly, if it wasn't for Bruce taking the Arts to a histerically elevated level back in the 70's, some of us might not have ever gotten into MA's in the first place. His place is secure, but he was "not" a NHB type of fighter that much I do know!
> 
> MJ


this fact plus everthing i wrote should be enough to answer this stupid question. If bruce could just penetrae 200 pound bags with his foot, then why arent all of his training partners dead, or at least severly injured? Why would he have any trouble? He broke the bag, didn't he? By your logic no human could last more than a split second with Bruce. Well, news flash: the bag wasnt MOVING.
All of bruces miralcualous feats must be taken with a grain of salt.
Im not sayin i don't love bruce, but he can't hold a candle to one of the worlds top fighters in the worlds most elite fighting competition

----------


## Paullusion

it's funny how the best you guys can come up with is "he was an actor" what the hell does that have to do with how well he can fight?

----------


## Cmore

He was an actor BECAUSE he was such a great fighter. Not the other way around.

----------


## Benches505

120lbs is 120lbs any way you slice it! Bruce lee was fast and one bad ass MOFO for his size but I doubt he had the power to knock out any of the top guys today using his fists. Now his leg could do it but for him to be able to kick someone, he is close enough to be grabbed or scooped and then you have a 120lb man being choked out quick.

----------


## big tu

It Doesnt Take More Power To Knock Out A Big Guy Than A Small Guy. You Get Hit On The Chin Hard You Go Out. Its To Do With Nerves In The Chin, I Dont Know Any Workouts That Build Chin Muscles.

So The Little Guy Could Just As Easy Knock Out A Big Guy As A Little Guy.

As For Bruce Beating Tito.

Ive Seen Tito A Little Im In The Uk And Ufc Isnt That Well Known. He Fights Well Hits Hard And Ive Only Seen Him Woop Guys Havent Seen Him Beat.

If He Has A Weak Chin As Has Been Said Id Expect Him To Get Knocked Out As Bruce Was Lightning Fast With Punch Kicks And Close Quarter Fighting.

But If He Can Take As Good As He Can Give Then Itd Be A Good Fight Obviously A Big Guy Getting Hold Of A Little Guy Has A Big Advantage.

But Unless You Wana Dig Old Brucy Boy Up Youll Never Know.

----------


## nsa

Bruce would knock him out with a high kick that he wouldn't even see...

----------


## FRANK WHITE

> Bruce Lee would kill tito or any other MMA fighter. He was too fast for real-time vids. You can't see the punch in real-time, it has to be slowed down to see it coming. If you can't see a punch, how can you defend against it. He couldn't fight??? Are you kidding me? You have no idea how many street fights he had to fight just because he was bruce lee. People would start fights with him on the street and even break into his home to fight him in hopes of being the man that defeated bruce lee. MMa fiighters today don't have to deal with a tenth of the sh!t bruce went through. Bruce was a legend for a reason. Don't disrespect him with questions like this...


 Thank You NSA. Bruce would kick Tito's no punch taking butt in under 30 seconds. Everyone is talking about size, did anyone watch the Brewster vs. Golata fight the other night. The first time Tito tried to come in on Bruce he would be hit so hard it would either be a KO or he'd be shook so bad he couldn't defend himself. For health reasons he better hope he got KO'd quick because if he didn't he might be seriously hurt from the shots he'd take after he could't defend himself. Tito got KO'd with one punch from Liddel. Anyone who knows about martial arts realizes that Bruce hit harder than Liddel, who is definitely no slouch. Ask Liddel if he thinks he punches harder than Bruce. You might be surprised at the answer.

----------


## FRANK WHITE

Where's Cycleon when you need him?

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

> Ask Liddel if he thinks he punches harder than Bruce. You might be surprised at the answer.



Well just come out with it. Did chuck ever say anything about his punching power compared to bruces? I shoulda asked him a year and a half ago when i met him i guess, but i couldnt fathom people actuallly arguing over whether bruce could stand up to UFC guys anyway. Since i don't hang out with chuck regularly i doubt i'lll get the chance to ask him.

And NSA, if bruce could just destroy anyone with a single high kick, how do you explain Mighty Joes accounts of his training partners? Why didn't bruce just "High kick" them all?

Just for the record, not that strenght really matters, but Bruce never squated over 100 llbs. Personlly i don't see a guy who uses 25's on the barbell for squats when he's going heavy, beating tito or any other top UFC guy.

But i will say this. He may be able to take Jens pulver or some other light weights. Maybe.

----------


## FRANK WHITE

Good idea Anabolic . Next time you have a chance ask Chuck what he thinks about Bruce Lee and whether or not he could beat Tito in a fight. Maybe coming from Chuck people will accept his opinion more.

----------


## nsa

Silly thread anyway, no real answer to the original question because it is impossible for the two to fight, only peoples opinions on the matter. Those who train for wrestling/takedown style fights think bruce would get ripped and those who train in martial arts think bruce would rip tito.

----------


## Nikolaus777

> Silly thread anyway, no real answer to the original question because it is impossible for the two to fight, only peoples opinions on the matter. Those who train for wrestling/takedown style fights think bruce would get ripped and those who train in martial arts think bruce would rip tito.


I ask the question because Tito is a prime example of a high school wrestler who became a champion without any real martial arts expeirence.

Modern fighting has proven all martial arts except Ju-jitu and Muy Tai obsolete. K1 is dominated by Mui Tai and Boxing, no other disipline. Pride and UFC are dominated by wrestling, boxing, ju-jitsu, and muy tai, no other discipline.
You'll never see some Karate/Tiger fightin mother f**ker takin on Cro Cop , Fedor or Nogueria / Tito , Randy, and Chuck.

Brue Lee had 300 street fights? Thats like one fight a week for 8 years--Doubt it-no one could take that abuse not even roided up freaks of today.

How would you get someone intrested in your martial arts?? Maybe write a book and spice it up a little. Maybe make some punchin bags real weak and kick a hole in them ---whoa its magic!?! Has anyone every repeated these feats? Its really no different than a magician doing a trick to get you intrested. Ric Flair, HHH, and Mick Foley all write books about how bad ass they are, but I dont believe everything I read.

The people in these arguments are too emotional about Bruce Lee for some reason, why I dont know.
All Im asking is for some "real" proof that Bruce Lee was a "real" fighter, other than "he said he was in his book"  :Hmmmm:

----------


## nsa

Cro Cop got knocked out hard by a high kick.

----------


## Gmill13

Tito would ground n pound Bruce Lee to dust. I cant stand Tito, Bruce Lee is cool, but come on now. Next thing we will be discussing Jet Li vs Wanderlei Silva. I think Gomi would knock Lee out. Bruce Lee is great, but he is mythical in a sense.

----------


## nsa

Bruce would knock him out with a high kick that he wouldn't even see...

----------


## Nikolaus777

When did Cro Cop get knocked out with a high kick?

----------


## nsa

You don't remember that? He was fvck3d up. I don't remember exactly when, I believe it was a Pride fight before he was knocked out by randleman.

----------


## Joey2ness

> Thank You NSA. Bruce would kick Tito's no punch taking butt in under 30 seconds. Everyone is talking about size, did anyone watch the Brewster vs. Golata fight the other night


Yea it would have been amazingly odd if golata had won even though he's bigger because most people wouldn't believe that a white heavy weight boxer exist and if white heavy weight champion does exist dont tell me because your gonna make me laugh so hard and thats why the Brewster
(smaller guy) ''''THE BLACK GUY'''' won the WBO TITLE

In boxing i always thought of the black guy as the best and who cares how big the other guys are and if their not black their probably not gonna win and most boxers are black any ways.When you here the word boxing,you quickly think of Mike Tyson.Long time ago Mike Tyson went against a guy bigger then him and won and that guy was white.Blacks are the Best in boxing,genetics maybe.Im not racist or black and your crazy if you think blacks arent the best in boxing and other sports
and why im talking about this i dont know

and if there are any asians with bruce lee power they should join Boxing but there are no asian boxers lolool or ETC............
They can make a cool movie and the Champion will be an Asian dude and that shall get the hopes up for all bruce lee fans and Jet Li should star in that movie or Chow Yun Fat because chow dodges bullets in real life and no one can prove he doesn't and if they can they can also prove Bruce lee is only a actor and not the Ultimate Fighter we believe he is

Modern day Bruce Lee is Chow Yun Fat and what more proof do you need,the guy dodges bullets in real life just as good as keanu reeves in movies
is this good enough of a point for youa  :1hifu:   :Hmmmm:  

Keanu ReevesV  :Evil2: vs. Chow Yun Fat
They both dodge bullets and alone beaten up 
over 100 well seasoned trained\armed enemies
Fat has the size advantage but Reeves has the speed

Whos gonna win,some say Reeves can dodge bullets and not only that he can also catch and throw them back at you with lightning speed.
Fat can dodge bullets but cannot catch bullets untill we see them fight we do not know what awesome powers he has in store for Reeves


Heres the link to Brewster Vs Golota
http://edition.cnn.com/2005/SPORT/05...xing.brewster/

----------


## FRANK WHITE

Thats some funny shit bro! You should be a ****ing comedian. Its also gonna be funny as shit when you get banned for being a ****ing racist moron.

----------


## Joey2ness

> Thats some funny shit bro! You should be a ****ing comedian. Its also gonna be funny as shit when you get banned for being a ****ing racist moron.


Im not racist but i did mention Blacks dominate in Boxing and i dont know why you think im a racist moron,maybe its the fact that i said most of the Boxing Champions are Black
(Black Heavy Weight)
Maybe i should have said White

----------


## Nikolaus777

> You don't remember that? He was fvck3d up. I don't remember exactly when, I believe it was a Pride fight before he was knocked out by randleman.



Randleman punched Cro Cop 
no kicks

----------


## nsa

> Randleman punched Cro Cop 
> no kicks


LOL. Yeah i know, i watched the fight. I said he was KO'ed by a high kick before he fought Randleman.

----------


## Nikolaus777

> LOL. Yeah i know, i watched the fight. I said he was KO'ed by a high kick before he fought Randleman.


when was this? hmm never seen cro cop take anything from a fighter but there pride

I dont think bruce lee's leg could reach that high
wasnt Bruce lee like 4 foot 3 and 74 pounds?


Loss Kevin Randleman KO (Punches) PRIDE-Total Elimination 2004 4/25/2004 

Loss Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira Submission (Armbar) PRIDE-Final Conflict 2003 11/9/2003 

Draw Wanderlei Silva Draw PRIDE 20-Armed and Ready 4/28/2002 

Draw Nobuhiko Takada Draw PRIDE 17-Championship Chaos 11/3/2001 


Anyway just someone post a "real" stat where bruce lee won a tournament or a organized fight , or any fight that some one saw that wasnt in the movies

----------


## nsa

> I dont think bruce lee's leg could reach that high
> wasnt Bruce lee like 4 foot 3 and 74 pounds?


Bruce lee was alot bigger than that, sh!t my 13 year old sister is bigger than that. And Bruce could have easily kicked that high, he could jump and kick.

To me it seems you have some bias against Bruce Lee for some reason. Just my observation.

----------


## alphaman

> Im not racist but i did mention Blacks dominate in Boxing and i dont know why you think im a racist moron,maybe its the fact that i said most of the Boxing Champions are Black
> (Black Heavy Weight)
> Maybe i should have said White


Do you know who Vitali Klitchko is? The *white* Heavy Weight Champion of the World. The WBO is a weak, paper title that is hardly recognized. Stick to what you know.

As for Bruce or Tito. Tito would have absolutely no chance. Bruce Lee's foundation of Martial Arts was Wing Chun Gung Fu. Wing Chun is based on the principal of structural strength. All punches, kicks, blocks, stances etc. are based on the center-line of the body. This is why you see women and little old men that beat the $hit out of people 3x their size w/ this technique. Every inch of power and energy in your body is transferred to the end of your fist. This is why the one inch punch is so powerful. The one inch punch is not a Bruce Lee technique, it is a Wing Chun technique. Jeet Kun Do is Wing Chun with a mobile stance like a boxer, and high kicks(for movies). Wing Chun was made for the purpose to maim and kill, this is why it is not in conventional MA tournaments and such(the techniques are not allowed). The blow from a good Wing Chun man will injure you internally. I know a Wing Chun Sifu who was fighting in China when Bruce Lee was in the movies and he threw 75 more punches/ minute than Bruce Lee did. He had the same teacher as Lee, Grand Master Yip Man. The last true Grandmaster of Wing Chun. He passed on the full system to very few people, the person I am speaking of being one of them(and Lee not being one of them). Plus Bruce Lee, or any other good Wing Chun man would be far, far too fast for Ortiz to deal with.

Before you ask why there have been no "real" Wing Chun men in UFC, or whatever, it's because that's not the point of the art and would only degrade it. This is why Lee was never taught the whole system, and was persecuted by the others as you saw in the movie "Dragon".

----------


## FRANK WHITE

> Do you know who Vitali Klitchko is? The *white* Heavy Weight Champion of the World. The WBO is a weak, paper title that is hardly recognized. Stick to what you know.
> 
> As for Bruce or Tito. Tito would have absolutely no chance. Bruce Lee's foundation of Martial Arts was Wing Chun Gung Fu. Wing Chun is based on the principal of structural strength. All punches, kicks, blocks, stances etc. are based on the center-line of the body. This is why you see women and little old men that beat the $hit out of people 3x their size w/ this technique. Every inch of power and energy in your body is transferred to the end of your fist. This is why the one inch punch is so powerful. The one inch punch is not a Bruce Lee technique, it is a Wing Chun technique. Jeet Kun Do is Wing Chun with a mobile stance like a boxer, and high kicks(for movies). Wing Chun was made for the purpose to maim and kill, this is why it is not in conventional MA tournaments and such(the techniques are not allowed). The blow from a good Wing Chun man will injure you internally. I know a Wing Chun Sifu who was fighting in China when Bruce Lee was in the movies and he threw 75 more punches/ minute than Bruce Lee did. He had the same teacher as Lee, Grand Master Yip Man. The last true Grandmaster of Wing Chun. He passed on the full system to very few people, the person I am speaking of being one of them(and Lee not being one of them). Plus Bruce Lee, or any other good Wing Chun man would be far, far too fast for Ortiz to deal with.
> 
> Before you ask why there have been no "real" Wing Chun men in UFC, or whatever, it's because that's not the point of the art and would only degrade it. This is why Lee was never taught the whole system, and was persecuted by the others as you saw in the movie "Dragon".


 Great Post Alphaman! Wing Chun Gung Fu is a very misunderstood, thus underestimated martial art by many. You summed up a lot of very good points.  :7up:

----------


## Paullusion

I second that!

----------


## Nikolaus777

that sounds like a bunch of BS
Bruce is allowed to pimp it out in the movies but a fighter couldnt use the techniques in a real structured fight because it would degrade it?

Hollywood is the most degrading PIMP in the world

If he was the "master" then why couldnt they teach it all to him?

Where are the videos of the "one inch punch" and "death touch" that have eluded us for hundreds of years?

Where does this info come from?

----------


## nsa

> Where are the videos of the "one in punch" and "death touch" that have eluded us for hundreds of years?


Are you referring to the one inch punch?

----------


## Joey2ness

> Are you referring to the one inch punch?


its powerful and if you put a peice of paper in front of solid wall a guy could do the one inch punch and break the wood and leave the paper in perfect and not ripped condition.chi

but it takes time full concentration of mind and spirit
you punch the person from close up then push him.Its a one fist punch and push 
something like that and its REAL but the target cant be moving

you can try it out,learn the one inch punch from the winchun sites below
http://www.wingchun.org/viewpt/one/4/vp1-4n.html
http://home.quicknet.nl/qn/prive/wen...inchpunch.html

----------


## Nikolaus777

Yep , I dont care about that stuff

Just looking for some facts to even out the scores

----------


## alphaman

> that sounds like a bunch of BS
> Bruce is allowed to pimp it out in the movies but a fighter couldnt use the techniques in a real structured fight because it would degrade it?
> 
> Hollywood is the most degrading PIMP in the world
> 
> If he was the "master" then why couldnt they teach it all to him?
> 
> Where are the videos of the "one inch punch" and "death touch" that have eluded us for hundreds of years?
> 
> Where does this info come from?


You need to read my post over again _very slowly_, because you obviously didn't comprehend what I said. 

 : 893Buttkick Thumb:

----------


## nsa

> Yep , I dont care about that stuff
> 
> Just looking for some facts to even out the scores


Your lookin for stuff to argue with, because you have nothing to go against the people who know that Bruce Lee would win. It's obvious your not trying to see this from a neutral view.

----------


## Nikolaus777

im trying to settle and argument between friends, thats all

But all the Bruce Lee people keep coming up with fantasy not reality

Just looking for facts

----------


## alphaman

> im trying to settle and argument between friends, thats all
> 
> But all the Bruce Lee people keep coming up with fantasy not reality
> 
> Just looking for facts


What facts have you presented??? My post was all facts. As a matter of fact, it's common knowledge if you would take the time to do some research! But I just gave it to you first hand, just as I got them from someone who knew Bruce Lee, and Grand Master Yip Man personally.

Ortiz is a good wrestler, yes, but that's it. I saw a fight between Liddel and him the other night, and he got his asss beat with the quickness. If Liddel can knock him out that easily, Lee would knock his fukking _head_ off in no time.

Based on that fight alone here's three FACTS for you:

1. Ortiz's only offense is wrestling. He would never be able to get a hold of Lee.(yeah, he may be able to knock a reg. guy out, but he would have no striking ability against Lee.) THAT IS A FACT.

2. Ortiz's only defense is wrestling.(yeah, he may be able to defend strikes from a reg. guy, but he can't defend himself against Liddel's 1st attempt to "flurry", so we know that he would have no chance of blocking Lee's lightning fast kicks/punches that a reel to reel camera couldn't even catch) THAT IS A FACT.

3. Since Ortiz's only form of _offense and defence_ would be rendered completely useless, Bruce Lee would annihilate Tito Ortiz. Not only that, he would do it in record time. Wing Chun is one of, if not _the_ fastest martial art because another principal of Wing Chun is defensive offense. One strike or attempt from Ortiz, and BLAMO, he would be out! THAT IS A FACT.


The _only_ argument that could be posed favoring Ortiz over Bruce Lee would be size. I'm not saying size doesn't matter, because it does. But the foundation of Lee's martial arts is Wing Chun, which was designed to utilize every last bit of energy from one's body. It was invented by a woman, for the purpose of being an equalizer in this respect(size). This is what allowed Lee to perform all the incredible things cited by others earlier in this thread. My point is that Ortiz would not be able to use his full power potential, as Bruce Lee would. Hence, size would not be a factor in this particular fight. I could write a book about it.  :Smilie:

----------


## TestTubeBaby

thank god some1 cleared this shit up! all u bruce haters! ive never heard such in my life! jet li, jackie chan, chow yun fat, sonny chiba, those guys are actors and stunt men! bruce was the real deal...i dunno how ur perceptions/views of this man got so skewed..but hopefully some of these posts will help yall out..bruce was/is the greatest fighter ever..

----------


## FRANK WHITE

> What facts have you presented??? My post was all facts. As a matter of fact, it's common knowledge if you would take the time to do some research! But I just gave it to you first hand, just as I got them from someone who knew Bruce Lee, and Grand Master Yip Man personally.
> 
> Ortiz is a good wrestler, yes, but that's it. I saw a fight between Liddel and him the other night, and he got his asss beat with the quickness. If Liddel can knock him out that easily, Lee would knock his fukking _head_ off in no time.
> 
> Based on that fight alone here's three FACTS for you:
> 
> 1. Ortiz's only offense is wrestling. He would never be able to get a hold of Lee.(yeah, he may be able to knock a reg. guy out, but he would have no striking ability against Lee.) THAT IS A FACT.
> 
> 2. Ortiz's only defense is wrestling.(yeah, he may be able to defend strikes from a reg. guy, but he can't defend himself against Liddel's 1st attempt to "flurry", so we know that he would have no chance of blocking Lee's lightning fast kicks/punches that a reel to reel camera couldn't even catch) THAT IS A FACT.
> ...



Alpha, I was gonna write something but couldn't say it better than you just did. Another outstanding post. Tube, I agree. Bruce was one of the best martial artists ever, if not the best.

----------


## Paullusion

glad we got this settled

----------


## FRANK WHITE

Why was Alphaman banned? Drop me a pm please.

----------


## craneboy

at his time bruce was the baddest, there were no mma fighters then. if he was alive now and in his prime he would be the baddest mma fighter and would be the champ in his weight class until he got bored of it and retired....period. he was the godfather of mma!

----------


## Joey2ness

> Why was Alphaman banned? Drop me a pm please.


Alphaman had a little boy picture in his picture icon.he was underage to be in this forum so i or my or mr mod took him off but the one inch punch was powerful but which race was joked to have a one inch  :0piss:  woozle wozzle.just joking it may be a fact but then its only a myth.We need mythbusters here to prove a certain race that masters one inch punches dont have one inch woozle wozzles
Till then lets call in the Myhtbusters doodoodoo and we need pictures

----------


## Joey2ness

thhis just  :No No:  in new info that certain race is not humans must be an animal  :0piss:

----------


## Joey2ness

are there any UFC fighter that know Wing Chun/Kung Fu because then we can relate that fighter to bruce lee because wing chun is such a good martial as thats what people say

and dont tell me only asians know wing chun/kung fu and that asians arent good fighters thats why theres not many asians in the UFC

God would be the best fighter in the UFC and that answer is biased because some people dont think he exist am i right

----------


## TestTubeBaby

you're a D!CK..born in 86...nm

----------


## immy

dude bruce lee by far. bruce is so fast, bro he would snap tito f&ckin neck before he evening knew what hit him




> Most people that talk about brue lee use words like "legend" , "disrespect", and "lighting fast"---which arent very concrete
> 
> Im just looking for some kinda real/unbiased argument other than the rather popular- "emotional" conection to the question

----------


## Doc Slin

> No way, Tito would beat all 120 lbs of Bruce
> 
> IMO.........Bruce Lee was an actor, sure he had the moves, but could he really punch out a guy like Tito, or Vitor?
> 
> I dont think so!


Hahahah your one dumb shit, hahah yeah bruce lee became an actor first famous martial artist, id like to see tito punch a solid block of ice 3ft thick and shatter it, it would break his ****in hand, tito is not even in the same leauge as bruce lee, WTF? kinda question is this anyways.

----------


## Joey2ness

> Hahahah your one dumb shit, hahah yeah bruce lee became an actor first famous martial artist, id like to see tito punch a solid block of ice 3ft thick and shatter it, it would break his ****in hand, tito is not even in the same leauge as bruce lee, WTF? kinda question is this anyways.


yea thats true tito will probably lose in street fight with bruce lee but Tito will kick Lee's ass in the octagon because kicks hurt more in the streets because your not allowed to wear boots in octagon.

yea true, there not in the same league and im pretty sure anyone in the UFC
who knows kung fu or wing chun will get their ass handed to them becuase you cant kick Testicle,hurt peoples testicles.Poke out someone eyes with your fingers.Bite skin or bite testicle or bite fingers and thats the reason kung fu is the best style when going against a wrestler.Someone grapples you bite their nuts poke their eyes.Then you win but that disqualifies you in the UFC.

If someone like Tito grapples you wouldn't you bite is ear,Testicle,fingers,,shoulder arms,his whole body.and kick his nuts but thats not allowed in the UFC
Yes thats why Bruce lee has a better in street fight because he has those type of training

Thats why no one in UFC knows kung fu or wing chun
its too good/cheap to be in UFC

Have i cleared up the debate of Bruce Lee fighting any MMA fighters.
If theirs are coachs and judges then the MMA fighter will win and if theres no coaches or judges the Kung Fu guy will have the advatages of biting ears biting bits and peices and poking eyes

----------


## Joey2ness

If kicking/squeezing/biting someones nuts and poking their eyes with fingers and other cheap styles were allowed in the UFC then the quickness of kung fu and wing chun will own in the sport.

----------


## Paullusion

bruce would still own without this....so called...nut biting, if indeed it does exists.

----------


## Nikolaus777

is there a school of nut chompin out there?

----------


## yung-priest

muhamod ali wouldn even fight bruce lee, and ali would would rearrange tito, so its apparent tito would not hold up-end of story

----------


## Benches505

Considering Bruce lee is dead, my money would be on the alive Tito ortiz  :Wink:

----------


## icedudez

i hate bruce less, i dont see what every1s boner over him is anyway, yeh he was quick but hes obv not 1 of the greatest fighters he was a fcukin movie star, im sure many of his kind could set about him very easily, and tito would give him a pasting for sure.

----------


## Joey2ness

> i hate bruce less, i dont see what every1s boner over him is anyway, yeh he was quick but hes obv not 1 of the greatest fighters he was a fcukin movie star, im sure many of his kind could set about him very easily, and tito would give him a pasting for sure.


yea thats true Tito would win in reality and bruce would win in peoples fantasies.Bruce isn't a real fighter and all his fights were done in movies.Did bruce use stananzolol
to get his great body because his death was caused from painkillers and the side effects are joint pain and joint problems from stananzolol.If he did use stananzolol then no wonder he was so fast and muscularly cut.Ben johnson
Olympic gold medallist and the worlds fastest human used stananzolol.

----------


## FRANK WHITE

:Aajack:

----------


## nsa

> yea thats true Tito would win in reality and bruce would win in peoples fantasies.Bruce isn't a real fighter and all his fights were done in movies.Did bruce use stananzolol
> to get his great body because his death was caused from painkillers and the side effects are joint pain and joint problems from stananzolol.If he did use stananzolol then no wonder he was so fast and muscularly cut.Ben johnson
> Olympic gold medallist and the worlds fastest human used stananzolol.


Are you serious with this thought? Bruce fought more people on the street than tito has fought in his life. People would break into his home to fight him, he knew how to fight. Not to mention that he created his own martial arts style. He was in movies because he was so good at his style of fighting. What basis would you possibly have of him using winstrol , he was always under 140 pounds. So it's easy to be fast and easy to look cut when your that weight. 

One more time Bruce Lee would knock him out with a high kick that Tito wouldn't even see. Tito has been knocked out by todays fighters, who are much slower than Bruce Lee was...

----------


## Nikolaus777

i think bruce lee was on hgh not winny

----------


## nsa

> i think bruce lee was on hgh not winny


Yeah OK...

Because the only gH that existed back then was the hormone that had to be taken from the pituitary glands of cadavers. Which was dangerous and extremely expensive, even compared to todays gH prices.

----------


## TestTubeBaby

i actually wouldnt doubt it..bruce was into alot of innovative training/technology/nutrition..he was always willing to guinea pig himself etc...

----------


## keylock

dosent matter how big? bull sh*t!! yes you cant work out your chin but you can work out your neck. whats you chin conected to?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Nikolaus777

> Yeah OK...
> 
> Because the only gH that existed back then was the hormone that had to be taken from the pituitary glands of cadavers. Which was dangerous and extremely expensive, even compared to todays gH prices.



maybe thats how Bruce really died, he might have caught something from a cadaver

----------


## nsa

> maybe thats how Bruce really died, he might have caught something from a cadaver


He didn't catch anything from a cadaver. The cause of his death was a cerebral edema, which simply means an excess of fluid surrounding the brain (i.e. swelling of the brain.) He wasn't using steroids or HgH, he was 140 pounds at his heaviest. And he lived in the 1950's through 1973 before steroids and HgH became even close to popular among athletes and bodybuilders.

----------


## Nikolaus777

> He didn't catch anything from a cadaver. The cause of his death was a cerebral edema, which simply means an excess of fluid surrounding the brain (i.e. swelling of the brain.) He wasn't using steroids or HgH, he was 140 pounds at his heaviest. And he lived in the 1950's through 1973 before steroids and HgH became even close to popular among athletes and bodybuilders.



Is it that hard to tell when im joking?  :Hmmmm:  
Maybe I need to use more smilies  :LOL:  
I still think your cool NSA, even though you love Bruce  :Birthday:

----------


## pyschomab

TITO would devour bruce! no contest!

----------


## Doc Slin

Id like to see Tito do a Pushup with his thumbs.

----------


## nsa

> Is it that hard to tell when im joking?  
> Maybe I need to use more smilies  
> I still think your cool NSA, even though you love Bruce


I was hoping you were joking. But you never know with some people on this board. Some idiot was arguing with me the other day that high school kids can take steroids to be better in HS sports and have no health issues to worry about from that. In this very forum. BTW, i don't love Bruce. I just think strongly that he would knock Tito out real quick. It's all hypothetical anyway.

----------


## dingobite

> I just think strongly that he would knock Tito out real quick. It's


Me to and it wasnt his thumbs it was his index finger and thumb he could do two finger pushups on.

street or no street i still in my mind see Lee wearing boots to any fights.  :Smilie:

----------


## WildCh1ld

I just want it to be known that Tito will rock Bruce.....

----------


## yannick32

Actors will be actors, they are there cause they can make you beleive, Jean Claude Van Damme made use beleive he was one bad dude cause he could kick like a balerina but when he was a kickboxer he didnt win that much, he is now spreading rumors that he wants to start fighting again at 45 in K1 next year.

Jackie Chan has well, Jet Li and Steven Seagal.

Now my tae kwon do teacher was a 5 feet 6 coreen and weighted 117 pounds, he was damn fast but against a guy that is almost 6 feet tall and 200 pounds he couldnt do shit.

This is not movie nor acting its reality. MMA trained guys can take on any black belt of any traditional art, even if i respect bruce lee and am still a fan of is work, i have to say that he would have gotten beaten up has well with a good double leg takedown.

Now if i would have learned MMA and fought in is weight division its another story.

----------


## TestTubeBaby

> He didn't catch anything from a cadaver. The cause of his death was a cerebral edema, which simply means an excess of fluid surrounding the brain (i.e. swelling of the brain.) He wasn't using steroids or HgH, he was 140 pounds at his heaviest. And he lived in the 1950's through 1973 before steroids and HgH became even close to popular among athletes and bodybuilders.


steroids were used pretty heavily from the 50s on..

----------


## nsa

Pretty heavily? By who other than russian and german powerlifters?

----------


## TestTubeBaby

umm pro athletes in general..u can look up tons of stories, including the NFL. they'd eat dbol tabs with breakfast..lol..verbatim..

----------


## nsa

> umm pro athletes in general..u can look up tons of stories, including the NFL. they'd eat dbol tabs with breakfast..lol..verbatim..


Bruce Lee was obviously not on Dianabol . HgH and winstrol were not popular back then...

----------


## alphaman

I'm back now, and I just wanted to reiterate what I said on page 2 a couple weeks ago. :Smilie: 







> Ortiz is a good wrestler, yes, but that's it. I saw a fight between Liddel and him the other night, and he got his asss beat with the quickness. If Liddel can knock him out that easily, Lee would knock his fukking _head_ off in no time.
> 
> Based on that fight alone here's three FACTS for you:
> 
> 1. Ortiz's only offense is wrestling. He would never be able to get a hold of Lee.(yeah, he may be able to knock a reg. guy out, but he would have no striking ability against Lee.) THAT IS A FACT.
> 
> 2. Ortiz's only defense is wrestling.(yeah, he may be able to defend strikes from a reg. guy, but he can't defend himself against Liddel's 1st attempt to "flurry", so we know that he would have no chance of blocking Lee's lightning fast kicks/punches that a reel to reel camera couldn't even catch) THAT IS A FACT.
> 
> 3. Since Ortiz's only form of _offense and defence_ would be rendered completely useless, Bruce Lee would annihilate Tito Ortiz. Not only that, he would do it in record time. Wing Chun is one of, if not _the_ fastest martial art because another principal of Wing Chun is defensive offense. One strike or attempt from Ortiz, and BLAMO, he would be out! THAT IS A FACT.
> ...

----------


## Joey2ness

> Actors will be actors, they are there cause they can make you beleive, Jean Claude Van Damme made use beleive he was one bad dude cause he could kick like a balerina but when he was a kickboxer he didnt win that much, he is now spreading rumors that he wants to start fighting again at 45 in K1 next year.
> 
> Jackie Chan has well, Jet Li and Steven Seagal.
> 
> Now my tae kwon do teacher was a 5 feet 6 coreen and weighted 117 pounds, he was damn fast but against a guy that is almost 6 feet tall and 200 pounds he couldnt do shit.
> 
> This is not movie nor acting its reality. MMA trained guys can take on any black belt of any traditional art, even if i respect bruce lee and am still a fan of is work, i have to say that he would have gotten beaten up has well with a good double leg takedown.
> 
> Now if i would have learned MMA and fought in is weight division its another story.


yea thats true and the #1 boxer in the world from contender.I think his name was rocky balbo or something like that did you see him knock out that huge russian guy and the russian guy could throw punches that were 2000lbs when measured by a machine.If that sylvester stallone went against Mike Tyson or any boxer you name it in the world,Rocky would win.
Just like Bruce Lee would win against anyone in a movie.

well when its Bruce lee vs. Tito Ortiz(myth vs. reality)
who would win in real life.

Tito has more reality wins in UFC
Tito didn't make any famous movies

Bruce Lee has more fantasy wins in his movies
Bruce lee never thought against a MMA fighter
Bruce thought in movies and against people with no martial arts styles in real life.
Is there any reality videos(not fantasy movie) showing him in a real street fight and not in sparring fights where everthing is acted out

Hey anyone have the issue of Time Magazine because it mentions Bruce Lee had only one testicle 

I also read the same from Disovery Channel whe they were talking about Bruce

Are legit news sources telling lies........facts???

----------


## alphaman

> Bruce lee never thought against a MMA fighter



Here you go again... speaking on something of which you have no knowledge. 

The basis of MMA is to take what works from from several styles, and discard the rest. This was Bruce Lee's credo! Use what works! That is the basis of JKD(Bruce Lee's system)! Bruce Lee was the original MMA fighter!

And if you want to participate in a debate and have your points taken, then stop making stupid jokes, and presenting ridiculous ideas like the comparson of Bruce Lee and Sylvester Stallone.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nsa

> well when its Bruce lee vs. Tito Ortiz(myth vs. reality)
> who would win in real life.
> 
> Tito has more reality wins in UFC
> Tito didn't make any famous movies
> 
> Bruce Lee has more fantasy wins in his movies
> Bruce lee never thought against a MMA fighter
> Bruce thought in movies and against people with no martial arts styles in real life.
> Is there any reality videos(not fantasy movie) showing him in a real street fight and not in sparring fights where everthing is acted out


Bruce is not a myth, he was a talented martial artist. Who created his own martial art form. There are videos of him sparring with fighters not actors, not choreographed. No one has video of the street fights he was in. The fights were not planned, they were fights that people started with him at his home and on the streets. BTW, cameras were very expensive back then.

Your making a fool out of yourself with your statements. 

Bruce Lee never fought against a MMA fighter?
-Thats all he fought against, people with various martial arts styles. Since it doesn't seem like you know what it stands for MMA = mixed martial arts.

He never fought anyone with a martial arts style in real life?
- Considering where he lived, I would imagine the people who started fights with him had some form of martial arts style and were most likely masters of that style.

----------


## Nikolaus777

Bruce only had one nut?

Now there nuttin funny about that!

----------


## alphaman

> t
> 
> Where are the videos of the "one inch punch" and "death touch" that have eluded us for hundreds of years?


http://www.martial-arts-info.com/ma_dim_mak.php

The Death Touch is real. And as I said earlier, Yip Man passed the entire Wing Chun system on to very few people. Masters don't pass knowledge of this extent on to someone who would abuse it. You've got several people out there claiming to be "Grandmasters" of Wing Chun, but Yip Man was the last true Grandmaster, and he didn't name anyone else before he passed. I'm not referring to the passing on of Dim Mak(or even just Wing Chun and GM Yip Man), but to the degradtion of the name of Kung Fu in general. There are a lot of fakers out there who don't truly understand the systems, and have given it a bad name in the eyes of many. But don't be fooled, these arts were created to kill, and kill they did. Kung Fu was invented right around the same time as Chinese medicine, and many of those who influenced it in the early days were doctors, and the systems were created synergistically w/ medicine, and the science of the anatomy.

And the one-inch punch hasn't eluded us! It's common knowledge. As I said before, Wing Chun is based on the centerline of the body. I don't have time to explain it thoroughly, but the website the link takes you to probably explians it in detail. :Smilie: 

PS- Ever seen the famous clip when Muhammad Ali knocks out Sonny Liston? That punch was damn close to a one incher!  :LOL:

----------


## Alfamale

Im just curious, how many of you are competing in any kind of fighting(martial art)? Im not talking about noobi comps i kung-fu etc im talking competing on national level.
I cant understand if a real fighter dont see that Bruce Lee, legend or not wouldent stand a chans against a much more heavy MMA topfighter. And ofcourse Bruce was an actor but he was an awsome fighter also but still he would be easyprey. 

Peace

----------


## nsa

> Im just curious, how many of you are competing in any kind of fighting(martial art)? Im not talking about noobi comps i kung-fu etc im talking competing on national level.
> I cant understand if a real fighter dont see that Bruce Lee, legend or not wouldent stand a chans against a much more heavy MMA topfighter. And ofcourse Bruce was an actor but he was an awsome fighter also but still he would be easyprey.


All it would take is a single high kick and Tito would be knocked out. Bruce Lee was one of the fastest in the business, if not the fastest. Tito has been knocked out by guys far slower than Bruce Lee. Bruce Lee's strikes were too fast for cameras to catch in motion on a standard reel, they have to be put in slow motion to catch them. So IMO Tito would not be able to defend the strikes that a camera couldn't even catch.

----------


## Nikolaus777

> http://www.martial-arts-info.com/ma_dim_mak.php
> 
> 
> And the one-inch punch hasn't eluded us! It's common knowledge. As I said before, Wing Chun is based on the centerline of the body. I don't have time to explain it thoroughly, but the website the link takes you to probably explians it in detail.



Yeah , I get the idea, but where is the video?

----------


## yannick32

Fact of fiction alright he then.

The aikido guy in the game of death, sadly Bruce Lee died when shooting this movie, was reported to have beaten Bruce Lee in friendly competition.

Jeet Kun Do is very effective no doubt but anyone that has experience fighting and has sparred in martial arts will tell you that bodyweight will win over speed.

I did tae kwon do for 7 years and fought against all weight class, smaller guys are faster, they might stund you but you will get at them.

Chuck Norris competed in Full contact karate in the 70 and he didn't lose once in all thoses 5 years, but no one knows he did lose against Billy Superfoot Wallace, very sad that this guy never got the credit he deserved.

I am taking no credit away from thoses guys, they train a lot and are all black belts, they sure could kick the regular joe ass anytime, but what would have Bruce Lee done against a double leg takedown?

Remember Royce Gracie small 176 pound magged that won most of the UFC he has been in?, he never beat the guys in stand up.


Now lets talk about Bruce Lee against say Bang Ludwig or Jens Pulver? that could be fair.

But Bruce Lee against Bob Sapp would not.

That said i have the ultimate respect toward Bruce Lee, Chuck Norris and of course Sho Kusugi and Jean Claude Van Damme, Steven Seagal.

When i was groing up i idolized them and still do to some point today, i have all there movies on DVD expect a few really bad ones that Van Damme and Seagal did.

They where the driving force that got me interested in martial arts in the first place, to see on the screen what theses guys could do.

Bruce Lee might have a chance against Tito cause lets face it he is done, is last fights did suck and he stood up with Liddel which is very dumb considering Liddel has killer knockout power. He is not a brilliant fighter and is win against SHamrock is a fluke cause Ken add a torn ACL and he was pushing 40, with all the steroid abuse he did and all the rest, and Ken is known to gas out real kick.

So in my book when Tito fought real tought fighters he never one and is last fight against Vitor Belfort, he knew he was leaving UFC so he challenged Chuck and Ken to a rematch.

But what about a great techicien like Noguera, or a sticker like Cro Cop, Sakuraba and wandy perhaps.

I would have love to see some real footage of Bruce Lee sparring and see what he could do for real.

----------


## yannick32

To be quit honest this post is going no where, it reminds me a lot of the bodybuilding mags in the early 90 when Lee Haney was winning Mr O after Mr O, every mag was comparing him to Arnold S, who is better, would have Arnold beat Lee.

Not taking in consideration that it was not the same generation, that Lee took a lot more steroids then Arnold, and a lot of other stuff like that.

Bruce Lee was a great product of the 60-70 Tito is a not so great product of the 90-2000.

----------


## kahoona32

Ultimate Fighting has evolved so much even in recent years. They went from people like TANK Abbot without skillz to people like Chuck Liddel. Bruce was cool back in the day when Americans didn't know much about martial arts, but he wouldn't stand a chance at all with Tito and his all around fighting skillz. I would say Tito could kill him with bare hands, but we will never know.
Just my 0.2

----------


## alphaman

> To be quit honest this post is going no where
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Lee was a great product of the 60-70 Tito is a not so great product of the 90-2000.



I agree with both of these points. I feel the thread is going no where because you guys keep bringing points that I've already addressed in earlier postings! For instance the size thing you just brought up. Not that size doesn't matter, because it does. But it's the utilization of one's size. You brought up Bob Sapp. We've all seen Ernesto Houst kick Sapp's legs until he could hardly even stand! Sapp outweighs him by almost 200 lbs.! Sapp looked like a bigass overgrown gorilla baby, whimpering and crying! I have that particular fight on Tivo, and I laugh my asss off everytime I see it!  :LOL:

----------


## nsa

> I would say Tito could kill him with bare hands, but we will never know.
> Just my 0.2


I would say that Bruce Lee could kill him with his bare feet...

----------


## yannick32

Yeah but Bob Sapp did win that fight, he came back and knocked out Ernesto Hoost.

But Hoost did knock him out in the first round, sad he didn't win.

----------


## jimshaw77

I just have to laugh at the fact were saying tito ortiz when he is no match for chuck L. Tito is a bitch and thats it. Tito is ready for WWE because he is more theatrics than he is a fighter. If you were to put him up to Bruce Lee, Bruce would destroy the large target in seconds. I don't know what your guys experience is in fighting but I have seen and been in many street fights and I have watched 5'8"120lb guys shatter orbital bones and collapse lungs of 6'3" 240lb guys. Tito would come in all high on him self and before he could finish underestimating Bruce he would be out cold on the floor. DISCIPLINE alone would defeat tito, not to mention it is very much true about Bruces miraculous feats. I have gone to demonstrations of other such people, one in particular was a 65 year old japanese man who took a 6foot200pound guy and made him hold a large white pages phone book then held his hand an inch away and then exploded, not only did he buckle the phone book but sent the guy back about 5 feet. It's easy to have an opinion but unless you have experience or knowledge keep it to yourself.

----------


## yannick32

Age has nothing to do with it, i have been to tae kwon do seminars and the corean teachers where 60 years old they could spin kick has hell.

----------


## nsa

> Age has nothing to do with it, i have been to tae kwon do seminars and the corean teachers where 60 years old they could spin kick has hell.


What does corean mean? Do you mean Korean?

----------


## alphaman

> Yeah but Bob Sapp did win that fight, he came back and knocked out Ernesto Hoost.
> 
> But Hoost did knock him out in the first round, sad he didn't win.



TKO, the ref stopped it when, IMO, he shouldn't have. It was kinda funny when Sapp knocked him down like a rag doll though!

----------


## yannick32

K-1 should get more DVD out there, they are losing tonnes of money the only dvd they have is the 2002 gp finals

----------


## Nikolaus777

> K-1 should get more DVD out there, they are losing tonnes of money the only dvd they have is the 2002 gp finals


k1 doesnt make any money in america, and they cant pay the fighters
So thats why all the good sh*t is in Japan 
the Heroes promotion, Rumble on the Rock---cant even see them in America

----------


## yannick32

DVD of rumble on the rock can be purchased at sherdog.com

Its weird that boxing makes so much money and kickboxing doesnt, i mean kickboxing is a lot more exiting then boxing no?

----------


## james21

brucce lee hands down, tito........ no way

----------


## GridIronDevil

> I just have to laugh at the fact were saying tito ortiz when he is no match for chuck L. Tito is a bitch and thats it. Tito is ready for WWE because he is more theatrics than he is a fighter. If you were to put him up to Bruce Lee, Bruce would destroy the large target in seconds. I don't know what your guys experience is in fighting but I have seen and been in many street fights and I have watched 5'8"120lb guys shatter orbital bones and collapse lungs of 6'3" 240lb guys. Tito would come in all high on him self and before he could finish underestimating Bruce he would be out cold on the floor. DISCIPLINE alone would defeat tito, not to mention it is very much true about Bruces miraculous feats. I have gone to demonstrations of other such people, one in particular was a 65 year old japanese man who took a 6foot200pound guy and made him hold a large white pages phone book then held his hand an inch away and then exploded, not only did he buckle the phone book but sent the guy back about 5 feet. It's easy to have an opinion but unless you have experience or knowledge keep it to yourself.


lmfao hey bro lets see you go tell tito hesa bitch...lol unless of course your chuck lidell, and personally i dont think all that ninja shit is all that great heart is 70% in a fight personally i think chuck lidell would woop titos ass like i he already has, and i think titio would woop bruce lee's ass butthats JMO

----------


## yannick32

Final toughts.*If Tito would actually use is Jiu Jistu skills has Joe Nuggunger Rogain always says then he would be a better fighter.

Instead of conentrating on is big Jay Leno chin and mouth, he would go out there and learn more.

Tito is a cardio machine no doubt the guy can go 5 rounds and look fresh afterward.

He did beat Wandy Silva, but that was a long time ago.

Same thing has Ken Shamrock, i am very surprised at the Lion Den right now, there fighters are losing almost all the time what has become of the renown force to recon with????

The only procpect now is Dean Lister, what happened to Pete Williams, i know that Guy Menzger is in bad shape, Ken is gasing out all the time.?????????????

Tra Talligman is a great fighter with lots of heart but even him manages to lose.

----------


## iwillsleepwhenidie

it dosn't matter chuck liddell (sp) would kick the shit out of both of them

----------


## alphaman

> lmfao hey bro lets see you go tell tito hesa bitch...lol unless of course your chuck lidell, and personally i dont think all that ninja shit is all that great heart is 70% in a fight personally i think chuck lidell would woop titos ass like i he already has, and i think titio would woop bruce lee's ass butthats JMO



Ninja shit? WTF are you talking about? Heart is def a factor, but skill is a bigger one. Are you trying to say Bruce Lee was a heartless ninja?  :LOL:

----------


## nsa

> lmfao hey bro lets see you go tell tito hesa bitch...lol unless of course your chuck lidell, and personally i dont think all that ninja shit is all that great heart is 70% in a fight personally i think chuck lidell would woop titos ass like i he already has, and i think titio would woop bruce lee's ass butthats JMO


You have no idea what your talking about, referring to striking as ninja sh!t is just ignorant...

----------


## Nikolaus777

:Hmmmm:  Why is ninja sh1t insulting?

 :Hmmmm:  Why do you guys get so insulted?

----------


## nsa

I'm not insulted at all. But i think calling a style of martial arts just ninja sh!t is ignorant. That would be like a black belt calling grappling just 2 guys rolling on the ground together. Both are ignorant IMO.

----------


## radar1234

what a retarded thread

----------


## Nikolaus777

yes the thread is retarded
so are my friends that argue this question every weekender or party

----------


## WildCh1ld

> yes the thread is retarded
> so are my friends that argue this question every weekender or party


Not anymore

----------


## WildCh1ld

> lmfao hey bro lets see you go tell tito hesa bitch...lol unless of course your chuck lidell, and personally i dont think all that ninja shit is all that great heart is 70% in a fight personally i think chuck lidell would woop titos ass like i he already has, and i think titio would woop bruce lee's ass butthats JMO


If I remember correctly the fight was stopped because of Tito's cut...

Sorry to say Chuck has yet to woop his as IMHO.....  :2nono:

----------


## alphaman

> what a retarded thread



If that's your opinion, why wouldn't you just keep it to yourself? Didn't your mom ever tell you if you didn't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything at all? She was looking out for you, more so than others(trying to keep you from looking like a stupid assshole). 

The best discussions come from things that aren't black and white. Obviously a lot of members enjoyed contributing their thoughts on the matter, and unlike you, they all used their brains to do so. :Smilie:

----------


## radar1234

> If that's your opinion, why wouldn't you just keep it to yourself? Didn't your mom ever tell you if you didn't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything at all? She was looking out for you, more so than others(trying to keep you from looking like a stupid assshole). 
> 
> The best discussions come from things that aren't black and white. Obviously a lot of members enjoyed contributing their thoughts on the matter, and unlike you, they all used their brains to do so.


listen junior!this board is based soley on opinions.i was just stating mine.

as for the name calling.id looove to see you chirp like that to my face.

----------


## alphaman

> listen junior!this board is based soley on opinions.i was just stating mine.
> 
> as for the name calling.id looove to see you chirp like that to my face.



You calling me "Junior" doesn't make sense when you're starting the "internet tough guy" $hit in the same post.  :Yellow Confused:  There's a big diffrence between chonological age, and mental/emotional age.

I would say that it's okay to give your opinion on the topic at hand, but not to call the thread retarded, with nothing else to add. Because, in essence, you're calling everyone that posted up until this point retarded, which would be considered flaming, and is against board rules.  :2nono:

----------


## radar1234

[QUOTE=alphaman]You calling me "Junior" doesn't make sense when you're starting the "internet tough guy" $hit in the same post.  :Yellow Confused:  There's a big diffrence between chonological age, and mental/emotional age.

I would say that it's okay to give your opinion on the topic at hand, but not to call the thread retarded, with nothing else to add. Because, in essence, you're calling everyone that posted up until this point retarded, which would be considered flaming, and is against board rules.  :2nono: [/QUOTE

u sound like a real winner.birds of a feather i guess....

and again,this thread is retarded.

----------


## alphaman

> birds of a feather i guess....



Maybe you should go join a homo board then, because from the looks of your avatar............. :LOL:

----------


## radar1234

> Maybe you should go join a homo board then, because from the looks of your avatar.............


maybe u should join a michael jackson board by the looks of yours!

----------


## alphaman

sick insinuation.

----------


## radar1234

[QUOTE=alphaman]sick insinuation.[/QUOTEu like that dont ya!  :Owned:

----------


## alphaman

That's my son dumbass, now I gotta change it. Thx.

----------


## radar1234

sure it is......

----------


## radar1234

why dont u put ur fat ass in ur avatar so i can really laugh at you.

----------


## alphaman

> sure it is......



I don't know why I'm trying to prove anything to you, but here's my old user name, and pics from like 2 years ago. See the little boy sitting on my lap in the avatar?

----------


## radar1234

u r 5'9 235 now?????????lol what a joke!WE HAVE ANOTHER BULL SH*TTER!!!

----------


## alphaman

> u r 5'9 235 now?????????lol what a joke!WE HAVE ANOTHER BULL SH*TTER!!!



No, actually, I ruptured the disc in my L5 vert shortly after those photos, and I went completely downhill for about a year and a half. I have been back on track for a while now. I need to edit that profile because I'm down to 213 today, about 22-24% bf. I weighed about 195 in those pics. I got nothing to hide bro, I'm not ashamed of myself. The chicks still dig me. :Smilie:

----------


## GridIronDevil

heh welp thanx for callin me ignorant on the ninja shit comment, i was just sayin i think people who take martial arts and such many times think their the shit becuase they can fight someone else thats using the same techniques, i will admit i dont know shit about martial arts and im not knocking it, but I personally belive heart and determination decides who wins and who fails as with all things so you guys can take ur juding ass's and jump offa bridge!

----------


## alphaman

> heh welp thanx for callin me ignorant on the ninja shit comment, i was just sayin i think people who take martial arts and such many times think their the shit becuase they can fight someone else thats using the same techniques, i will admit i dont know shit about martial arts and im not knocking it, but I personally belive heart and determination decides who wins and who fails as with all things so you guys can take ur juding ass's and jump offa bridge!



Sorry if you took it that way. I was just trying to say that Bruce Lee wasn't a ninja, and that he clearly had heart. If the heart/determination thing was more of a factor, then UFC would have stayed as it was in the beginning- basically a toughman contest.

----------


## Big M

If anyone knows anything about marshal arts he would say Tito for sure, haven´t we all sen how karate and kunkfu guys gets their asses kickt in the UFC

----------


## alphaman

The only guys who tried to use Kung Fu in UFC were an absolute joke.

----------


## GridIronDevil

> The only guys who tried to use Kung Fu in UFC were an absolute joke.


lmao hes got a point

----------


## yannick32

Yeah but they where in UFC 1 and 2, you can compete in MMA now a days with only a stand up and no ground techics or at least a good takedown defense

----------


## alphaman

> Yeah but they where in UFC 1 and 2, you can compete in MMA now a days with only a stand up and no ground techics or at least a good takedown defense



You mean can't? Well there are take down defences in Wing Chun, but here is a good Wing Chun system that integrates grappling. :Smilie: 


http://www.sifuchowwingchun.com/whatiswc2.html

----------


## Joey2ness

Enter the dragon
anyone seen it,i just watched it and there was a part where bruce lee goes against a huge white man that also was black belt in kung fu.Bruce Lee kept striking this dude down and then near the end of the fight the white dude grabs a beer bottle and goes after lee but the outcome ends after bruce strikes the dude down.When the huge white dude was on the ground Lee cracks the guys neck.Then the judges check the white dudes neck for heart beat and confirms he's dead

several guys died in the movie not to mention Bruce Lee was the star in all his movies and im wondering did anyone go to jail for killing all those people.
NO! because it was all acting.And when ever someone got punched or kicked there were fake sound effects to similate the punches,dooosh,whooosh,baam.To sum things up no one went to jail in real life for killing those men in that movie

If bruce lee went against modern day entire United States Army and Air Force.Bruce Lee would win if he was the star of that movie.

movie movie movie
some people think movie is reality

----------


## Joey2ness

> maybe u should join a michael jackson board by the looks of yours!


 alphaman and radar thats some funny things you guys wrote.Someone needs to change his avatar also ...errrrr...that disturbing man in that picture..

What do Micheal Jackson and McDonalds have in common? They both have their meat slapped between 10 year old buns

Michael Jackson does an OJ...
http://www.jokefile.co.uk/rich/micha...on_the_run.jpg

----------


## dingobite

Lol movies.

He was a physical freak in his time, win or loose and a cracked skull wont win fights for anyone.

----------


## dingobite

He was punched in his head minutes before. R.I.P.

----------


## yannick32

Alaphman lots of martial arts now a days the one that evolve integrate a groud game and groud techics.

I have visited a couple of Kyo Kushin karate schools that have some base jiu jistsu added in there training.

What i am talking about is traditionnal martial arts.

----------


## MTLMAN

As once Mohammd ALi said : "i float like a butter fly and sting like a bee, your hands cant hit what your eyes cant see".

Bruce will win:

1- Bruce is a philosopher, he mixed different branhces of kung fou to invent jit kun do

2- He is super fast and his 1 inch punch could knock a guy down several feets and it was fast even for the camera, for those of you who think that was BS, he used to do it in MA conventions with hunderdes of people watching him live on stage

3-He has balls and he is smart, nice combo

4-He was acting not for fame or money, but to spread the Kung fou culture

5-He was a great fighter

6- juice free

but then some of you will say but if he was on the floor and will be taken by BJJ locks....

----------


## dingobite

> 6- juice free
> 
> but then some of you will say but if he was on the floor and will be taken by BJJ locks....


I dont think BJJ was the same as it was then i think youd more than likely see someone get hit with a tire iron before youd see a take down, all aside anyone could learn if they try.

Im done just having fun here LOL 130 lb man lots of know all of MA running around like a 170lb man vs a 220lb streetwrestler.  :Chairshot:

----------


## Joey2ness

> As once Mohammd ALi said : "i float like a butter fly and sting like a bee, your hands cant hit what your eyes cant see".
> 
> Bruce will win:
> 
> 3-He has balls and he is smart, nice combo
> 
> 4-He was acting not for fame or money, but to spread the Kung fou culture
> 
> 5-He was a great fighter
> ...


3-False  :1laugh:  
Time Magazine The Most Important People Of The Century
http://www.time.com/time/time100/her...ile/lee02.html

Bruce lee would be burdened with two stigmas that don't become an action hero: an undescended testicle and a female name, Li Jun Fan, which his mother gave him to ward off the evil spirits out to snatch valuable male children. She even pierced one of his ears, because evil spirits always fall for the pierced-ear trick

ALIVE AND KICKING
25 years after his death, Bruce Lee still hypnotizes movie fans
http://www.asiaweek.com/asiaweek/98/0731/feat_3.html

(Bruce Lee)He was just 1.7 meters tall; he weighed under 64 kg; one of his legs was shorter than the other - and he had only one testicle

6-Juice Freely  :1hifu: 

Wanna know more about Bruce Lee
go visit the official homepage www.BruceLee.com

Bruce Lee is survived by his wife Linda Lee, and his 
daughter Shannon, sister Phoebe, Robert and Peter.

----------


## yannick32

Please close this thread.

----------


## Nikolaus777

naw, this is too good

----------


## mma_badboy

bruce lee by groin shot 0:35 RD1

----------


## deuce-is-loose

I think Tito is a bitch

----------


## Gorgoroth_

--- PLEASE ! why make these threads ?! Kimbo Slice would make both of these guys his hoes ! --























On a serious note... I think Tito is washed up and Bruce lee's rep is a lot of bs hype that his die hard fans have created. I bet if you went back in time and asked him what he thought of himself he'd not claim to be the best billy bad ass around. 

UFC and Pride are fun to watch and all , but those dudes aren't the baddest guys around. You cannot use moves to kill your opponent in ultimate fighting - so a lot of old styles are at a clear disadvantage.

----------


## yannick32

Kimbo Slice is the brawler that MMA needs right now, i really hope that UFC is gonna pick this big guy up.

I would love to see a fight between him and Cabbage, or Sylva or any other brawler out there.

----------


## may0r420

i am a marital artist i fight all the time... 6 years i am 5 11'' 164 .. just started first cycle 1 week ago

i train shaolin eagle claw fist(grappling and gymnastics, pressure points) 
and
wing chun (Striking / the use the the center line and angles regardless of the opponents strentgh)

SIZE DOES NOT MATTER!!!!!!!!!! 
Speed and how u use ur power does!!!!!!!!
when a big guy trys to grab me its his worst mistake i am way to fast and accurate and i ain't bruce lee. and if he did grab me i am expert grappler.. 
if u don't think bruce lee knew all these things u r DUMB as hell, he could do a flipover a person standing up.. u think some roid head or some guy that has not trained to the extent Bruce did is flexiable enough or even half the speed of him ur nuts.. this guy WOULD RUN UPHILL WITH 50LBs total attached to his ankles and fists and run hours daily ..HAH no roid head is doing that or UFC guy for that matter.and that is a chip of the block of his training

Bruce Lee's palm fist alone can cause internal bleeding just wit his palm..
can anyone say broken ribs with one half ass punch.

This Post Should REALLY be deleted its POINTLESS
people just don't understand unless u see really where these guys are at in
training

----------


## may0r420

One more thing bruce's fingers were are sharp as knives..LOL no joke
he could pull a organ if he wanted to..
FOR ALL THOSE PEOPLE THAT THINK BRUCE IS ALL HYPE/MOVIES
DO SOME [email protected]!&IN RESEARCH YOU ARE IGNORANT AS HELL

i am starting to do big tournaments myself and really just a grappler got no chance against me..undefeated.. anyone one that lives in NY / NJ wanna test i am here always down for a good respectful martial brawl

----------


## yannick32

may0r420 cool to ear you say that, i am on a diet right now and have to lose 20-30 pounds for damn back pain and posture, i am current 203 lost 14 pounds to date.

I competed in tae kwon do younger at 160 pounds and was very fast and add kockout power.

Its good to ear that you can bang at 164 pounds, i wanna get back down to around 170-180 and start Kyo Kushin karate.

Being too big does make you in great shape and being fast you can beat big guys easy cause they gas out real quick.

If everything goes well i should be cleared to go in a month or so.

----------


## FRANK WHITE

> One more thing bruce's fingers were are sharp as knives..LOL no joke
> he could pull a organ if he wanted to..
> FOR ALL THOSE PEOPLE THAT THINK BRUCE IS ALL HYPE/MOVIES
> DO SOME [email protected]!&IN RESEARCH YOU ARE IGNORANT AS HELL
> 
> i am starting to do big tournaments myself and really just a grappler got no chance against me..undefeated.. anyone one that lives in NY / NJ wanna test i am here always down for a good respectful martial brawl


 Nice! Good post Bro. Most of the bro's on here really don't understand Bruce Lee. He was just a man to, but if there was anyone close to being superman, it was him. MMA fighters are tough, quality guys whom I respect, just learn about Bruce before you assume he was just some small, fast guy whom you could overpower.

----------


## yannick32

One thing Tito did is when he fought Guy Medzger the first time has an alternate in UFC 13 and lost to a Guillotine chock, i turned into a cardio machine.

Most big guys done have cardio, they might look impressive but gas out real fast.

----------


## Monkeytown

> You are all crazy,
> 
> Its like asking if father christmas would beat the easter bunny ha ha. lmfao...ha ha ha ha.
> 
> But I get the idea. Fighting is a unique set ot variables including LUCK. You can beat a guy one day but dont let it go to your head cos theres no law says he wont beat up on you the next time you meet. Any1 can be beat. Every1 can be knocked out. And if your unlucky enougth to get caught flush on the chin by any decent fighter who can punch.( for example tito or lee) Then no matter who you are Lennox lewis, tito, tyson ,lee, rickson Im hard gracy or the big guy in the gym you stand the chance of being Knocked out and kicked to death.
> 
> On the other hand if you were to trip and lose your footing for a minute and the punch missed you and you countered then things could go a different way.
> 
> Ive had many street fights. Won some lost some knocked people out almost killed people.
> ...


5 pages of posts and this is the most intelligent thing I've read. No offense to the other guys but this makes all the sense in the world to me.

MT

----------


## TwoCoins

I thought i would add something all the haters are saying why bruce will lose because of evolution of the game well... Look at it this way.....

Tito back then will lose to Bruce Lee lack there of modern fighting evolution..... Bruce Lee would win today. BC he'd take Modern fighting to a WHOLE NEW LEVEL like he did in the 70's but in todays generation... 

Bruce lee's life was training. He pretty much died training. Do you people not think that in todays world he would not even try to perfect it even more?

----------


## nalbano34

bruce lee would be friggin' dogmeat against just about ALL decent MMA fighters.......period!

----------


## sonar1234

Isnt this tread dead already amazing cockmeat batman

----------


## Skull Mason

tito wouldnt even be able to land a punch on bruce hes too quick. But if he grabs a hold of him it might be over. Still say Bruce.

----------


## JAMIE720

Depends on what type of "fight" your talking about.People often forget UFC fights while often brutal are within the confines of rules in a sport.Many of the most dangerous fighters in various arts are trained to maim and kill if need be.In a street situation no rules Bruce wins imo in that he could inflict lethal damage at close range tito imo is way overrated by UFC fans,looked scared against Lidell.

----------


## sonar1234

Having a takedown in your arsenal changes everything, even at close range.

Tito did beat Wandy Silva, and a lot of the best. I sort of gave up i guess or maybe sat on is big wins and did not evolve has the rest of the fighters did.

He was also very stupid to stand with Chuck, when a guy hits that hard and he is so good in stand up you just dont go and stand with him when your stand up is average.

Tito and Pride are now in negotiation to sign him for some fights

----------


## sooners04

You guys forget that Bruce Lee studied numerous styles, including a grappling style. He was well versed in all walks of martial arts. This ground fighting technique that the MMA fighters are experts at has been around long before Tito Ortiz was born. Bruce used movies to make money and practice his martial arts. In his movies he would bring in the number one instructor in the world of several different martial arts, including a ground fighting. He would train with them and then include them in his movies. Bruce Lee was a master at all walks of martial arts not just jeet ku do. Bruce wins no problem. Too many of you go back to movies, find a biography done after his death and watch it. The people who trained with Bruce, the ones who started or taught martial arts to the people who taught the MMA fighters will tell you Bruce wins.

----------


## FRANK WHITE

> You guys forget that Bruce Lee studied numerous styles, including a grappling style. He was well versed in all walks of martial arts. This ground fighting technique that the MMA fighters are experts at has been around long before Tito Ortiz was born. Bruce used movies to make money and practice his martial arts. In his movies he would bring in the number one instructor in the world of several different martial arts, including a ground fighting. He would train with them and then include them in his movies. Bruce Lee was a master at all walks of martial arts not just jeet ku do. Bruce wins no problem. Too many of you go back to movies, find a biography done after his death and watch it. The people who trained with Bruce, the ones who started or taught martial arts to the people who taught the MMA fighters will tell you Bruce wins.



Well Said! I totally agree.

----------


## JAMIE720

Exactly what im saying.If Bruce was allowed to fight with no restrictions Tito would be in alot of trouble,especially his eyes as he tried to lock up with Bruce.

----------


## tortuga

oh thats very complicated. both are very good.
but I think that Bruce was the best ever!
he was so quick that no one had a chance.
his fighting style was perfect...

----------


## Red Monster

interesting thread...

I'd have to say Bruce Lee

----------


## tortuga

and another thing...
Bruce was so small but was only muscle that he had...

@ Red Monster: nice picture ;-)

----------


## panasonicbike

Bruce Lee

----------


## fighter0728

I didnt have time to read all 195 responses so this might have allready been mentioned but bruce lee didn't have any bjj, and it has pretty much been proven that with absolutely no bjj or some kind of submission grappling (besides the few submissions that some eastern ma's have) anyone will be defeated by someone who does train in bjj or some kind of submission grappling.

----------


## Super_Stacked_Pimp

Well, first of all, I appologize for skipping all the posts, let's say it like it is....

Tito Ortiz is GOD... TITO HANDS DOWN.

----------


## TestyBlend

Tito via lay n' pray 2 round.

Tito is back though, shall be interesting. 3 fight contract: 1st, fight Forrest Griffin. 2nd, fight Ken Shamrock. If he wins those, he gets a shot at the belt.

----------


## dingobite

Someones advatar gave me the ideal to show this . 
btw Some of the bruises in GameOfDeath where the real deal.  :Smilie:

----------


## jessetolley

Bruce Lee would win. I cant beleive anyone would question this. I also beleive on both of their best days that Tyson would would beat Ali

----------

